# SHB and screen bottom boards.



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Screened bottoms should just be the hive-screened bottom they are on---the bare ground below. That way everything will fall through and hopefully something will eat what falls through. Beetles alive and dead, attract more beetles. The larger size would not hurt. TK


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Beetles are chased through a screened bottom board. How are the beetles still alive if you have a tray of oil under the screen?


----------



## Ron5252 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ted, 
Great point but here in Maryland we have pretty hard winters. It gets fairly cold and the wind is terrible. I use this setup with a tray in place to catch debis, mites, etc and dump it out. This way in winter the only opening is were the tray slips in the back and this can be sealed off with duck tape to prevent too much of a draft. So I guess it is a catch 22 unless I restack all nine hives in the fall. That would be 18 60+lbs deeps. Or just refit with a different type of SBB with a slide in tray. 

AmericasBeekeeper,
My trays are white plastic trays to monitor mite drops, collect debis, etc. I do not have them filled with oil at this point. I guess the easiest way test would be to just fill those trays with some oil. 

I was just wondering if anyone knew if #8 screen had large enough openings for the beetles to fit through. I know many SBB with oil traps use #6 size screen.


----------



## rtsquirrel (Jan 6, 2010)

Be careful with bigger screen size. My first home made SBBs were with larger mesh (about 3/16" to 1/4") and the bees began using the SBB as the entrance, instead of the usual route, and I noticed a VERY large amount of Pollen pellets being lost to gravity. Losses went down with smaller mesh. You could always put the solid board back in cooler seasons.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I was not clear - small hive beetles run through number 8 screen!


----------



## Ron5252 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey guys, thank you for your responses. I ordered one West Hive Bettle trap and one Freeman tray to see which one works better in my hives. I am also going to see how the plain old debris trays do filled with oil. Everything I read indictates they can fit through #8 but I just wanted to double check before I did anything else. I will let you know how they work. I should be able to get to my hives next qednesday and I figure I will revieve the two traps next week or so.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

disposable aluminum cookie sheets work and they are only a dollar or two, cheap enough to not clean just toss!


----------



## PDG honey (Jul 31, 2010)

It all depends wether you use small cell wax as well. If so I would stay with the smaller hole size. The thing is the beetles must be chased into the trap. Some of the larger beetles do not fit into the screen. I was thinking maybe put a little honey or pollen in each tray with the oil to maybe entice the beetles to enter on there on. I have never tried it and wondering if any one has. I know this probably would grow mold spores and that would not be good either. Then again stagnant oil does the same if not filtered occasionally. The oil traps works well for the hobbiest or sideliner. Oil traps are just not economical for the commercial guy. Anyways kill the little devils. Hope this helps. Phillip


----------



## TonyC (Mar 20, 2011)

Early this spring (Late winter to those way up North!) I saw many SHBs when I looked through my hive. I have read about using FOOD GRADE diatomaceous earth sprinkled on the ground to help control SHBs by killing the larvae. I decided to try something a bit more direct.

I also have a screened bottom board under my hive and it has a slide in tray. I sprinkled a thin layer of diatomaceous earth in the tray and put it back under the hive. I checked the tray a few hours later and there were a dozen or more SHBs on the tray covered in diatomaceous earth and dieing ....SLoooowly. Every 3-4 days I emptied the tray, cleaned it out and put more diatomaceous earth in it. Every time I cleaned the tray, there were many dead SHBs in the tray. I check my hive this past weekend and I really had to look to find an SHB! They aren't gone, but there are a lot less of them.

Now some tips:

1. Do not use diatomaceous earth for swimming pool filters. It has been heat treated and may have some added chemicals that may be harmful to the bees. Also the heat treatment changes it's structure and it will not work.

2. Do not use the diatomaceous earth from the insecticide section of your garden center. It may also contain chemicals.

3. FOOD GRADE diatomaceous earth is non toxic. It kills SHB AND other insects because to the insect it is like walking through razor blades. Death by thousands of tiny cuts. IT WILL ALSO KILL BEES!!! Be careful that it does not blow into the hive! Use it on a calm wind free day.

4. You can get food grade diatomaceous earth at your local feed and seed store. It is fed to livestock to control internal parasites and other pests. I bought a 50lb bag for about $48...should last me a long time!

So far I am pleased with the results. Reduced SHBs numbers and it's a lot less messy than using oil in the tray.

TonyC


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.greenbeehives.com/abgrbe.html I have used this with 100% sucess.Very easy to build,


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

started useing the screen bb with the oil tray in 1994 for mites and when the shb came along it killed them also, I use food grade veg-oil only.I have run about 60 hives and only changed the oil as needed about 4or 5 times a year. I think I made the first bb and Dr hood a clemson took it all over the county. It works every thing the bee chase in the oil is dead .GOOD LUCK ROCK.


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't say the oil I get from local resturants free and they know it is used for the bees. and the bees don't care if it's used oil. GOOD LUCK ROCK.


----------

